# Cooking Fuel



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Cooking over an open fire could reveal your location so a small steady flame may be better.
Try this... using Antacid Tablets, Vinegar and Rubbing Alcohol. 
Note the alcohol can also be used for first aid.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Home made Sterno.
Gas can also be jelled with easy to find products


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is something I have been working on, we now have a small portable grill with several bottles of propane, also got one of those mini camping butane stoves with several spare bottles. Also made a few of the pop can stoves and enough fuel for a week with those. We have tried all of them making sure everything will work, and I would have to say the pop can stoves would have to be a last resort as they don't seem to last long enough to be very productive unless your just boiling 1 cup of water.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I have a great setup so I don't need to build a fire all the time

Butt...
Advantages of the Dakota Fire Hole


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have a great setup so I don't need to build a fire all the time
> 
> Butt...
> Advantages of the Dakota Fire Hole


 Brewed up some coffee with sterno tablets in a pit like that many times


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Trioxane or Esbit tablets are good to carry for the above reasons, but I think even more importantly in case you have to make a fire in wet conditions.


----------

